# The weekends range work, cold and boring.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Testing, sighting in, fire forming.
The boy and I had the first part of the day to use up. We have been putting off a lot of range stuff for a "Better" day . Finally got to be a BUNCH of range work. We had to do it so just bit the " Bullet" and did it. seven rifles, three pistols and fire forming. A 22 wheel gun, that had never been shot ( by us ) It was easy shot just right at 25 yards. A 41 revolver just some new loads it to shot well on the first try so on we went. The 44 S&W a tuffy. The boy like to use it for deer once and a while, the factory 230's shoot great just looking for a little heaver bullet. this time around he is doing 300 gr. After some hand pounding he settled on a load. New barrel on the D-I-L demotion in 7mm/08 another easy fix, very little to do but try it at 100, and 200 yards. It did well. Refurbished 7mm mag, an OLD interarms rifle the boy bought with paper rout money way back. He had it re blued and put the stock back together and finished NICE WORK. It shot like a snipers best friend. 30/30 bolt, Kinda disappointment there. The side mount for the scope made it so we ran out of adjustment and couldn't get her on paper at 25 yards, needs more work. 9 mil High point no work just fun to shoot in between the others. Moslin nougat rifle, sporterized by the boy, this Old bastard has been through two world wars and hundred of shooters and it Still shoots a 2 inch group at 100 yards. Marlin 45/70just getting ready for bear. I wanted to SEE where the 300's hit at 100, 200, 250 , and 300 yards. Right where I expected I just have to remember to shoot at game with the scope on 6 power. My cheep cabalas changes POI with the different powers. SO I have to shoot on the same power all the time to get the expected results. I also found it will shoot 3" high at all ranges with a cold barrel. the hotter it gets the lower she shoots. I never saw that before but we proved it time and time again. '250 there just fun to shoot no work needed. My 10/22 for the gopher shoot, To bad I never scoped the poor little thing, I just don't see as will as I should...50 more 7mm/waters fire formed.
Long post sorry but it was a long day
I hope not to do that for a while.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

That is to much cleaning for me... I need to teach the wife and daughter how to clean the guns. I love to shoot, but I don't like cleaning them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck with that az....

I've done the same sort of thing at the range in Buckeye AZ. After making three trips back and forth to the truck, the old guy who takes your money asked me if I brought every rifle I owned. LOL He came out and looked over what I had brought that day. I showed up the next day with a few others... Laid them all out on the work bench and just went down the line cleaning one after the other.

Gotta love the 7-30 Waters. I never got bad accuracy fireforming them, but hated to waste the powder. I now use 7gr of unique fill the case with cornmeal(leave a little room) and seal it with parrafin wax. Then shoot them. I always did it right in the back yard, they make minimal noise (cap gun) and there is no projectile flying around (watch for flying cornmeal,primer anvil and wax). You'll save powder and bullets, time too as you can just bang away


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

An interesting day for sure, never had a range day.


----------

